# How do you get your news?



## i_am_Lois (Mar 8, 2014)

I used to read newspapers, magazines and watch television news to keep up with current events. That's all changed now. I seem to rely almost completely on my computer. I no longer have newspapers & magazines delivered. Gee... I wonder if there is still such a thing as a paperboy? There is boundless information the internet. Anybody here still reading news the old fashioned way?

View attachment 5781


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

I get "Breaking" news on TV or car radio or my cell phone.

 I get details on my daily newspaper and my +word puzzles are in it.

 I subscribe to Natl. Geographic and the Smithsonion Inst.

 I learn from the myriad books from my library.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 8, 2014)

We get one Sunday newspaper only. I listen to ABC (public) radio and watch ABC TV for news.
Our online newspapers are pathetically partisan but I google news from multiple outlets to glean different opinions on the news from Australian and overseas sources.

Occasionally I listen to the BBC, NPR, Deutsche Welle and Radio Netherlands on the radio. I find balance in multiplicity.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

Newspapers are recycled.  No waste there.....if you happen to think about it.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh yeah,  That word-of-mouth thing.  Not too reliable.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 8, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Not me....you can get almost everything online....newspapers will be a thing of the past...why waste paper?
> 
> i think everything will be done on the computer in the future ...no more libraries or bookstores.



I completely agree with you CeeCee. I can even read this online:
http://www.almanac.com/content/2014-old-farmers-almanac


----------



## Ina (Mar 8, 2014)

I had to stop watching the news except for the local news in the morning. It runs my BP pretty high, people tell me I worry too much. So......


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 8, 2014)

Still watch the news on TV every morning and most nights. Not sure why,really. Up until we moved to this house two years ago,we subscribed to 3 newspapers, but then we moved here,way out on a private dirt road,so the paper only gets delivered to the beginning of it-a five minute trip by car-so it`s not worth it. Plus,I`m sure by the time we got there to pick it up,someone else would have already "borrowed" it


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 8, 2014)

_I read the news online every morning and also watch it on the TV each day_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2014)

We still get the paper delivered to our driveway daily, hubby likes to read it with his morning coffee.  Besides that we'll listen to a couple of different news channels on TV, radio stations, and get some news online through alternative media.  Here's our morning paper boy.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

Cute doggy.  I have to get it from the driveway. If I told Dino to get it,  he'd run down the street shouting, "FREE AT LAST" !


----------



## lonelynorthwind (Mar 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze, I love your paper boy!

If I want to know who got the latest DUI or who had a bear on the porch I check the weekly 2-page local paper.  Gossip at the Totem bar fills in the blanks.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

OK You made your point.  BFD   Stop chewing the scenery.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Darn.  Wish I'd thought of that one.  Perfect!


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 8, 2014)

I get a newspaper delivered ,FLToday,and watch NBC Brian Williams for national stuff otherwise most news today is almost a repeat of yesterdays news.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 8, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Cute doggy. I have to get it from the driveway. If I told Dino to get it, he'd run down the street shouting, "FREE AT LAST" !



You're telling us you get the paper from the same place in the driveway every day ? Thats unheard of.
I gotta go look for it everyday and how that paper gets UNDER the car sometimes amazes me.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 8, 2014)

BBC news online....and wherever it takes me!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

I lean out the window and Mrs. Grabowski next door yells over whatever is happening.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

Shipper said:


> Multiplicity seems such a waste of effort. If a person only has one view of the workings of the world why bother to reinforce that belief. That same effort would be better spent viewing opposing views which should either confirm or cause one to question their status quo. I have friends that don't watch the news at all because they feel that a true liberal's beliefs are gained from their early experiences and *nothing would challenge these views*.



In other words, with all due respect to your friends, they're pig-headed.

Life is an ever-changing parade - even long-held beliefs are subject to change when the world around you changes. Doing otherwise - stubbornly holding onto what _used_ to be - is ignorance of what _is_.



> Ronald Reagan once said: It's not that our liberal friends are ignorant-it's that they know so much that isn't right. I try to balance my news sources because I was once told "believe nothing of what you hear and only half of what you see."



He also once said:



> "Trees cause more pollution than automobiles."
> 
> "All the waste in a year from a nuclear power plant can be stored under a desk."
> 
> "There is absolutely no circumstance whatever under which I would accept  that spot. Even if they tied and gagged me, I would find a way to  signal by wiggling my ears." --on possibly being offered the vice  presidency in 1968


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> You're telling us you get the paper from the same place in the driveway every day ? Thats unheard of.
> I gotta go look for it everyday and how that paper gets UNDER the car sometimes amazes me.



Lol, no, it's not in the same spot everyday.  Sometimes it ends up on the lawn or under my Jeep or my husband's truck...then he has to crawl under and get it if he can.  Once in awhile I have to go out hunting for it.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 8, 2014)

Shipper said:


> Multiplicity seems such a waste of effort. If a person only has one view of the workings of the world why bother to reinforce that belief. That same effort would be better spent viewing opposing views which should either confirm or cause one to question their status quo. I have friends that don't watch the news at all because they feel that a true liberal's beliefs are gained from their early experiences and nothing would challenge these views.
> 
> Ronald Reagan once said: It's not that our liberal friends are ignorant-it's that they know so much that isn't right. I try to balance my news sources because I was once told "believe nothing of what you hear and only half of what you see."



I'm not sure what you are getting at here, but if I want to understand events in Europe then I look to reporters who understand that area of the world. If I want to understand American politics I seek out differing US media. Australia has some fine foreign correspondents but they are not necessarily as good as reporters who are from the areas where things are happening. It has nothing to do with reinforcing my beliefs. Concerning world current affairs I have no fixed beliefs. It is all about learning the background, the history and the nuances of significant world events.

I would like to comment on Ronald Reagan's less than original quote - it sounds clever but is really rather meaningless unless he was referring to television. Context is everything.


----------



## Sid (Mar 8, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I'm not sure what you are getting at here, but if I want to understand events in Europe then I look to reporters who understand that area of the world. If I want to understand American politics I seek out differing US media. Australia has some fine foreign correspondents but they are not necessarily as good as reporters who are from the areas where things are happening. It has nothing to do with reinforcing my beliefs. Concerning world current affairs I have no fixed beliefs. It is all about learning the background, the history and the nuances of significant world events.
> 
> I would like to comment on Ronald Reagan's less than original quote - it sounds clever but is really rather meaningless unless he was referring to television. Context is everything.






        Pardon my interruption, but how did the trip go?


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 8, 2014)

It was a lovely holiday from which I have returned very relaxed and mellow.
That should last for at least a week.

However, our itinerary was changed due to a hurricane bearing down on Fiji.
We had to visit a lot more small islands in Vanuatu and New Caledonia where the beach is the main feature 
and where walking is the main form of transport.

Also, most islands were only accessible by tender and were very hot and humid.
We passed on several of them but if we were a bit younger they would have been great places to swim and snorkel amongst lots of colourful fish.

I've posted one album so far but it is just Sydney Harbour. Next I'll put up photos of the ship, followed by piccies of the islands that we did visit. Don't expect too much. I only have a cheap digital camera and in sunlight I have no idea what it is pointing at. I shoot first and edit later.


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

First thing in the mornings I'm online checking international and local news. Especially as I put up links on my own site.

I do watch news on the tv during the day and night also. I guess I am a tiny bit of a news hound in general. I don't, however, get much from newspapers except for one local paper which is the only source I can get the news for my own community here.


----------



## Rainee (Mar 9, 2014)

Guess I am a little old fashioned I love reading up the newspapers, do crosswords and puzzles.. what news  it doesn`t have I read on line..
from all countries , the newspapers here are recycled and used for paper for school children`s books.. etc , lots of things to be used 
for.. making new paper, masking tapes, paper money. model globes, dust masks. and egg cartons. also planting pots for seedlings so many
uses..


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2014)

I watch our local news at 6:00 and national news, with Diane Sawyer , at 6:30. I also have news and weather alerts on my Ipad.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 9, 2014)

I get my news online for the most part, but if there is a major news alert, I'll turn the TV on, the only time I read newspapers is our weekly locals.

Warrigal, nice to see you back, I'm glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Jackie22. It's nice to be back too.


----------



## Justme (Mar 9, 2014)

We haven't taken a paper for many years. We listen to the BBC news on the TV/Radio, and I look at it on the Internet as well.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 9, 2014)

I watch the national news early evening  and then the local news at night before I go to bed. No news paper for me. Any other news I pick up on the internet.


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 9, 2014)

An interesting aside to this... Newspapers survive by guaranteeing circulation to their advertisers... less by subscription. 
Many years ago, we learned that the papers are so concerned about the circulation that they are willing to offer great deals.  
We get two papers... one local and one from Chicago... they offer specials when our subscription expires... The Chicago paper is delivered 4 days a week for $.50wk. ... and the local paper, daily, for $1.00wk... $85/yr for both.
Those are not advertised rates which are many times those prices.  
Checking on-line for subscription rates for your preferred paper, can pay off.  The paper itself usually offers specials online, but you can also search for coupons from sites like retailmenot which often are even less. 
My favorite on-line paper is the NYT... While mostly free from linked websites, they are becoming more exclusive, and the free content is more limited.  Against my better judgement, (since I've never payed for anything on the internet since the early 1990's) i may have to break down and do the on-line subscription.


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I lean out the window and Mrs. Grabowski next door yells over whatever is happening.


:lol1:


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

Rainee said:


> Guess I am a little old fashioned I love reading up the newspapers, do crosswords and puzzles.. what news  it doesn`t have I read on line..
> from all countries , the newspapers here are recycled and used for paper for school children`s books.. etc , lots of things to be used
> for.. making new paper, masking tapes, paper money. model globes, dust masks. and egg cartons. also planting pots for seedlings so many
> uses..



My husband may be like you. He's always with a newspaper. In his case it's about the news but also the crossword puzzles.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Lois,

I use the internet as well, but I feel I have missed a lot.  First of all, even growing up, and on through the years, I didn't look at news much.  Funny how I always admired people reading newspapers, my friend that is 91 now reads it everyday, still.  She has not computer, she has a tv and turns it on news only, and I think some channels she may watch that are real stuff like gardening??  Anyway, I think I am actually addicted to my computer.  I think I would go nuts without it, geesh, that seems kinda sick.  Well, I think you did a thread on what period of time would you live in if you could, and I am thinking right now, I would go back to about 1900 and start there, at birth.  I think people have grown further apart, although when cities started growing big, people started growing further apart I think.  I love the old ways of taking some soup to your neighbor, or all folks around coming to help rebuild a barn.  You know what I mean

Sort of wandered off topic didn't I. Apologies Lois.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Our local news SUCKS!  Newspaper has slowly died and is terrible.  Television is usually about another shooting which is no longer news or bland "happy" crap.  Radio tries to cover too much in a couple of seconds so . . .  I just absorb facts from the air and make up my own stories.  

Did you ever put together a neighborhood newspaper with your friends as a kid?  We did:  "Smith's Cat Has Kittens" and stuff like that.  Fun while it lasted.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 18, 2021)

After reading about the banking on line thread I wondered if others had on line news subscriptions, or just watched the TV news, or listened to the news on the radio?  
We have a daily newspaper and two weekly magazines, delivered by a paperboy, actually he's not a boy, he's a pensioner, but it amounts to the same thing. 
For all you internet news junkies who can't remember what a newspaper is, tell me, how do you swat a fly with a laptop?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 18, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> For all you internet news junkies who can't remember what a newspaper is, tell me, how do you swat a fly with a laptop?


You can buy a flyswatter on Amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=flyswatter&ref=nb_sb_noss_2
One of these days I'm going to break down and buy an asalt weapon, specifically a Bug-A-Salt gun.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 18, 2021)

I just have two *independent* news feeds, one giving current major news, the other *independent* commentary. Both are still *bias! *


----------



## Irwin (Jul 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> You can buy a flyswatter on Amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=flyswatter&ref=nb_sb_noss_2
> One of these days I'm going to break down and buy an asalt weapon, specifically a Bug-A-Salt gun.
> 
> View attachment 174402


Wouldn't getting salt all over the place be a problem?    

I use one of these bug guns...





So far, I haven't broken any windows with it.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 18, 2021)

This is what Oregon looks like today. The world is not doing well. The fire is now the size of Los Angeles.


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

T.V.- Sky news and online


----------



## Llynn (Jul 18, 2021)

Frankly, I just don't bother with news anymore.  My life seems happier without all the arm waving talking heads trying be heard over the din. 

I'm old, nothing much has any impact on me any longer, plus I just don't give a rip.


----------



## J-Kat (Jul 18, 2021)

I still take the local paper but I have usually read it online before it gets delivered.  I told my neighbors they were welcome to take my paper and read it since it will go directly to the recycle bin.  They don't have internet and only take the weekend paper delivery so I was happy to share. While having coffee and breakfast I typically read the local paper and check out Apple News app. on my iPad.  Apple News has headlines from the NYTimes, Washington Post and other major city newspapers.  If one wants to read more than the headline blurb you can click through and read the full story.  I sometimes read news magazines (Time, etc.) on Apple News as well.  I watch the national news (ABC) in the evening and the local news for the weather forecast mainly.  I once watched MSNBC or CNN most of the day but really grew tired of all the political stuff and how negative the reports were so I seldom have those channels on anymore.  Seems I feel a lot less stressed than I did when I watched them more often.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 18, 2021)

Flooding in Kordel, Germany (near Luxembourg):


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

I get the Washington Post (old-fashioned, paper version) delivered every morning, and throughout the day I tune in to CNN, MSNBC, and some of the networks. And sometimes I get news online.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 18, 2021)

Hannity and Tucker Carlson


----------



## Irwin (Jul 18, 2021)

I use Feedly to aggregate my news sources, which include NY Times, Washington Post, and about 20 other sources including science and tech websites.


----------



## Jules (Jul 18, 2021)

Start the day with ipad news.  CBC, Global, local, & an internet-only small town BC news site. The last often has details the big guys don’t. Then first 15 minutes of Global news at noon.  We’ve started recording a variety of news coverage from 5-7.  Can zip through most of it in about half an hour, there’s so much repetition. 

If I want to know the real nitty gritty here, I check on FB.  The newspapers would never report all the little thefts, etc that go on.


----------



## Della (Jul 19, 2021)

I start online with Google News which links to many newspapers, then turn on NPR which has BBC World news in the morning and USA news throughout the day.  I rarely turn on TV for anything, unless something big or political is going on -- then I listen to FOX news for a while followed by CNN -- to get both sides of the story.

 If it's something with video involved I watch it on YouTube.

But one of my main sources is Senior Forums Hot Topics!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2021)

Only watch news at 6pm and 6:30pm.  One local, one national. It’s about all the news I can stomach. Breaking news this, breaking news that.   At 6 I watch our local news WFTV out of Orlando. At 6:30 watch ABC news with David Meir.


----------

